
Ask HN: Tech-related Twitter handles? - 3uclid
I&#x27;ve noticed that a lot of tech people on Twitter mainly post about politics&#x2F;inequity in the tech field and I was wondering if there any tech figures that actually tweet about tech + programming.
======
onion2k
"politics/inequity in the tech field" _are_ about tech.

~~~
3uclid
...sure, but I would rather have a Twitter feed with daily programming tips
and anecdotes from industry experts, rather than snarky replies to people with
differing political opinions. Thanks for the comment though.

